# Problema con amplificador NGS Soundmaster 5.1



## Vin (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola buenas,

Tengo un problema con un amplificador NGS Soundmaster 5.1, la cosa es que algunos canales no se oyen, pero esto pasa aleatoriamente, a veces es alguno delantero, a veces trasero, etc. pero NUNCA pasa con el subwoofer. Lo más raro de todo es que al desconectar y conectar el ampli, se suele arreglar, pero algunas veces has de pulsar el ON/OFF como 20 veces para que funcionen todos y el subwoofer pega unos golpes que me da miedo cargármelo, y además no es normal que esto ocurra.

En total dentro hay 3 placas, la de salidas y entradas, la de potencia y fuente de alimentación, y la de control (los botones y el receptor del mando a distancia) esta última no la muestro por que me ha sido imposible sacarla, está pegado con cola todo.

Bueno, fotos:

Este es el ampli:












Transformador:











Placa de alimentación y potencia:











Placa con las salidas y entradas:
















Subwoofer:
















Detalles:











Y ahora perdonad en serio por el cacho tocho de fotos, pero quería mostrar todo claramente.

Oh y ya comprobé que los cables estén bien puestos, la salida de los satélites, y está todo bien, además al encender se oye como un ruido de estos de niebla o como se diga por los altavoces, por lo que me imagino que la conexión está bien.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda o consejo que me puedan dar, muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

desconectando la parte de ecualización control de volumen, verifica que cada ampli amplifique, si fucionan descarta de lleno esa etapa, el problema lo tenes entre la entrda y el control de audio, podes postear los nombre de los integrados tipo dip y los smd?  asi vems como seguimos con las pruebas


----------



## Vin (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola, gracias por contestar.

Pues es imposible que se escuche nada, ya que la etapa de ecualización y control de volumen lleva un interruptor que la pone y quita de stand by, así que sin conectarla no se puede. Entonces la he conectado y pulsado el on, luego la he desconectado y he probado los canales, han funcionado todos a la primera, pero el izquierdo delantero se escuchaba muy muy bajo, pero se escuchaba.

Los dip de la entrada son estos, hay 2 en los que pone:

HCF4053BE
GK7190D1
VW GK CHN

Luego 2 más en que pone:

4558D
JRC
SUM 7C05W

Detrás de la misma placa hay 2 SMD, uno es:

TDA7448
9917T VH
MYS 99 702

Y el otro:

EM78P447SAMJ-G
0720H BTS07544

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

Los dos primeros, CD4053 son selectrores digitales C-Mos bajate la data de esos para verificar si trabaja o no.
Los 4558 son operancionales dobles de bajo ruido también failces de probar

EL  TDA7448, es un control de tonos volumen selector de fuente, es muy común que se averie, bajate la data hay que inyectar señal en la entrada y ver si sale señal del mimso ya que ese podria ser la causa de que no funcione(se rompen bastante) si determinas que este es el que esta averiado, al pedirlo vas a tener que insistir que se fijen en las siglas TDA7448 ya que lo confunden con CI TTL exitador de display y nada que ver, explicale que es un procesador de audio si no seguro que te dan el TTL

el otro ya averiguo de que se trata, casi seguro el que maneja la logica, C/R display etc


----------



## Vin (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola, he estado viendo todas las datasheets, pero tengo una duda con el TDA7448. Hace falta montar todo ese circuito que sale en el datasheet para comprobarlo? O como sería lo de inyectarle señal?

Es un componente SMD, no muy complicado de soldar parece pero igual me da miedo tener que cambiarlo ya que nunca he soldado componentes SMD más que un par de veces con simples resistencias. Pero bueno por probar no pasara nada supongo, y si pasa que le den, el ampli era bastante barato.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

hace lo siguiente, preparate un cable con dos puntas y un capacitor  y puentea cada entrada con cada salida.... si tenes sonido no hay dudas es el CI, seguro que no poras hacerlos sobre lso pines ya que estan muy cercas, pero seguro en algun componente asociado a ellos


----------



## Vin (Abr 14, 2011)

No me lo puedo creer, ya lo he solucionado, el propio TDA7448 este venia con varias soldaduras que habían saltado, no me fije pero mientras me puse a testear con la punta del cable vi que se levantaba un poco el componente, y tenia casi todo un costado con las soldaduras de las patas soltadas.

Lo he soldado de nuevo y no me ha costado demasiado, ahora funciona perfectamente.

Bueno, muchísimas gracias panda, y perdona por hacerte perder el tiempo, no me había fijado antes en lo de las soldaduras...

Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2011)

No, no es perdida de tiempo, es una experiencia valida, ya que al ir en busca de la posible falla has terminado dando con ella, asi que le hemos apuntado directamente donde estaba el problema, y en definitiva a servido para que tengas tu aparato funcionando denuevo y eso me alegra

Y poder haber colaborado poco o mucho siempre sirve
un gran saludo y cuenta conmigo en todo aquello que pueda darte una mano


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 15, 2011)

Tengo un equipo con una construccion similar voy a comprobar lo que habeis dicho haber si el chip esta bien


----------



## Vin (Abr 15, 2011)

Gracias panda, me alegra poder contar con tu ayuda, digo lo mismo aunque mis conocimientos no le lleguen ni a la suela del zapato a los tuyos, pero bueno, aquí estamos para apoyarnos.

Y cansi22, dónde lo compraste por casualidad? Yo me acuerdo que era muy barato, no llegaba a los 50€ en el Carrefour ya hace varios años atrás, por eso si no se podía reparar tampoco me hubiese dolido tanto. La calidad de sonido es bastante justa pero la potencia está muy bien para una habitación o el salón, la verdad, nunca lo puse ni a la mitad de volumen.

Saludos


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 15, 2011)

Hace 2 años por 30 € jajaja. Lo uso en el taller ya que la habitacion tengo un Sony ahora xd


----------

